# Help sexing this little girl. . . er boy



## elise211 (Aug 5, 2010)

Had this little one for a year and always believed her to be female, after she went after my male a few days ago I'm not so sure so any help would be appreciated 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Thanks : victory:


----------



## elise211 (Aug 5, 2010)

my god I'm so sorry yhose pic are HUGE, i'll figure out how to re-size next time :gasp:


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

lol in ya face lizard :lol2:


----------



## elise211 (Aug 5, 2010)

mariex4 said:


> lol in ya face lizard :lol2:


haha, scary int it


----------



## nooney165 (Mar 28, 2010)

looks a bit like a male but not 100% sure some lizard geeks will be along to tell you :2thumb:
p.s sorry to lizard people if i offended you 
edit: sorry just looked it up it does look female not male


----------



## Xerse (Sep 22, 2010)

elise211 said:


> haha, scary int it


Looks female to me, i'm sure some more people will be along to say what they think also, but from what i can tell, Female.


----------



## elise211 (Aug 5, 2010)

nooney165 said:


> looks a bit like a male but not 100% sure some lizard geeks will be along to tell you :2thumb:
> p.s sorry to lizard people if i offended you
> edit: sorry just looked it up it does look female not male


where did you look it up??


----------



## Xerse (Sep 22, 2010)

males have enlarged preanal and femoral pores.
Females aren't as prominant. :2thumb:


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

I would say male looking at the pores on the first pic


----------



## kellogg (Aug 15, 2010)

I agree from the first photo it looks male.


----------



## elise211 (Aug 5, 2010)

sarasin said:


> I would say male looking at the pores on the first pic


I'm wondering about that too, the little one still has some growing to do also so it could be that they'll get bigger. Another thread said to go on the size of the cheeks and their colour. Her cheeks are huge and when she is warm (this pic was taken first thing in the morning before the lamp was on) she becomes an iridescent deep blue.


----------



## pythonpants1970 (Apr 30, 2009)

*pores*

looks male to me but to be honest these pics are so large that even the pores on a female would look pretty big!!!!


----------



## elise211 (Aug 5, 2010)

pythonpants1970 said:


> looks male to me but to be honest these pics are so large that even the pores on a female would look pretty big!!!!


hehehe, your so right. this was the first time ive cut a picture in like that, i had no idea they'd b so big! if u click on them it takes you to the original which is mire manageable, theyre up in my album too


----------



## angelgirls29 (Jul 10, 2010)

pythonpants1970 said:


> looks male to me but to be honest these pics are so large that even the pores on a female would look pretty big!!!!


I'm going with female.
I think the picture and the quality of the picture show more than a normal eye would.


----------

